# Hours for Apprentice Wireman



## Lakesmith (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello all, this is my first post here. 

I have been working as a groundman on substation, then security barriers, and now high line transmission work over the past 2 years, and have applied for the Wireman Apprenticeship through the JATC. I am taking the math test here in a week or so, and hopefully soon after have my interview and will be able to move on to a part of the electrical industry that I believe will be more up my alley. I have one concern though before I get into it. 

As a wireman apprentice will I be able to work more than 50 hours a week, and will I receive per diem when working on the road? I live in southwest Virginia and I am assuming I will be doing a lot of work around DC as an apprentice. I am concerned that I will not be able to earn enough during the apprenticeship if overtime isn't available. Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

If and when you get in, you should talk to a suit and tell them your situation, and make it seem like you want to work hard but need the OT.

Otherwise, start preparing for the pay cut now and save up. =/


----------



## Lakesmith (Apr 10, 2016)

Now that I think about it, my question is two-fold. How much work is there out there for journeyman wireman? I have read a lot of negative stuff saying that you will work consistently while in the apprenticeship, but will have a tough time finding work when you complete it. I have looked at books for tons of halls across the country and most say slow or worse, with hundreds of journeyman on the books for each one. 

There is a very different mentality between outside and inside electrical. Outside electrical is about mastering simple concepts and being able to do those tasks quickly, effectively, and safely. It leans more towards construction than electrical work. I also understand that inside electrical is misleading to those not familiar with the field. I have hand dug and buried conduit and pulled a ton of wire, covered in mud. However, the work is more delicate and requires more attention to detail. I believe I am more suited to the latter, however, there is an abundance of transmission and substation work for the foreseeable future. My wife will be staying home when our child is born, and I will do whatever I have to do to make that happen.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcom to the fourm!

Your question seems to be more than two parts. I have limited knowledge of outside wiremen. I do know a few that have dual tickets, or made the switch.

Outside wiremen are more likely to get per diem. Outside apprentices are more likely to travel outside their territory. Outside apprentices sometimes have to leave their territories to get their hours in on certain systems, or hot work. 

Inside apprentices are not allowed to travel outside their territory, at least not in any of the locals I know of. Yes apprentices will always work. They are in demand, and they need to get their on the job hours. If they don't get their hours, they don't get their raises. It is kind of like staying back. 

Our local is, and has been very busy. It should be that way for a few more years. We are probably into book 2 and picking up travelers. But the list is always deceiving. We may have 35 guys out, and still hiring out of book 2. The guys out are always rotating. It is not like you will be 35 or 75 forever. It may be a week or three. You may go to work for a few weeks, or a few years. A better gauge would be what is the percent out of work, and how long have they been out. Some locals have thousands, so 100 out of work is nothing. Again that 100 is always changing. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you trying to be a lineman or a wireman? 

I am fairly sure work is good most parts of the country. Also you can not necessarily go off how many are on the books. We have 110 JW's right now on the books and calls are going unfilled every day. Most people on the books now are either in maintenance or soaking up the gravy in higher paying locals.


----------

